# Ein Kaltes Bier in der Hand und keinen Flaschenöffner zur hand - was tun? :D



## Merten (7 Juli 2006)

http://stuff.twoday.net/stories/38305/


----------



## Muli (7 Juli 2006)

Na dann kann es ja losgehen ohne den Flaschenöffner immer am Schlüsselbund zu haben 

Vielen Dank für diese erheiternden Techniken


----------



## Steusi (7 Juli 2006)

Hammer geil vielen Dank.


----------



## Eskalation (8 Juli 2006)

Spitze, für jede Lebenslage die passende Bieröffnungstechnik

Da kann ja nix mehr schief gehen


----------



## schmalhans (8 Juli 2006)

hahaha, hab gut gelacht 

gegen ein schiff werfen^^


----------



## Tiggerin (10 Juli 2006)

Nicht schlecht.....
da ich kein Bier trinke und mein Freund es eh nur mit dem Feuerzeug aufmacht brauchen wir nicht alle 100 Arten 

ABER danke.
Tiggerin


----------



## icks-Tina (12 Juli 2006)

gibts auch "Notmethoden" für das öffnen von Brauseflaschen?...LOL....ich trinke nur Getränke mit Schraubverschluß aber trotzdem Danke für den netten Link ....bin jetzt der Bierflaschenöffnermeister...LOL


----------



## GFloit (2 Aug. 2006)

Gute Tipps für die Party, wenn man Blau ist und es nichts nützt zu den öffner zu suchen


----------



## michelangelo (2 Aug. 2006)

schmalhans schrieb:


> hahaha, hab gut gelacht
> 
> gegen ein schiff werfen^^






genau, den fand ich auch am besten.


----------



## Ikor (2 Aug. 2006)

einfach nur geil. Wird am Wochenende auf der Party sofort ausprobiert. Jedes Bier eine andere Methode  Danke für die guten Anregungen


----------



## Alex307 (2 Aug. 2006)

DA KANN MAN NUR SAGEN PROST:thumbup: ; HAB GAR NICHT GEWUSST MIT WAS MAN ALLES EINE FLASCHE ÖFFNEN KANN; ALLE ACHTUNG:thumbup:


----------



## Buddhist2306 (2 Aug. 2006)

Cool danke für dass post hab mich schlap gelacht


----------



## xero (3 Aug. 2006)

Schon Interessant was die sich da alles haben einfallen lassen! Ich muss auch zugeben mit nem Flaschenöffner isset eifach zu langweilig..cih bevorzuge meistens andere Flaschen, ob voll oder leer vollkommen egal!


----------



## kalitos (3 Aug. 2006)

für insider: Am lockersten sieht es mit ner laufenden kettensäge aus


----------



## manmar (3 Aug. 2006)

gut zu wissen !! danke schön


----------



## Holger (3 Aug. 2006)

Das ist ja endlich mal praktizierte Nächstenliebe, die das Überleben sichert!
Wie sagt man so schön: Nichts ist unmöglich..


----------



## Bertuccio12 (12 Okt. 2009)

ich nehme dann Dosenbier


----------



## neman64 (20 Dez. 2009)

Ich mach es an der Tischkante auf.


----------



## sixkiller666 (24 Dez. 2009)

sehr lustig danke


----------

